
Gene-Edited Babies: What a Chinese Scientist Told an American Mentor - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/14/health/gene-editing-babies.html
======
nkingsy
So much of science seems to be run on handshakes (peer review, IRB in this
article), and from the outside it looks like they’re experiencing problems
scaling.

There is a joke about science police in there, but it seems like a lot depends
on the ethics of individual scientists and the institutions that support them.

